# Looking for Advice



## skating101 (14 February 2008)

Hi all im a casual trader who is looking for advice
Up until recently I held shares in Admiralty Resources Limited which recently plunged more than 40% from 40c to 21c in the space of a little over a month. Expecting a market crash I sold at 21c but then Ben Bernake came out and saved the day with his rate cut which in turn halted the drop of mx ex-stock.
Since then I have heard a large amount of doom and gloom as well as just general bear discussion here and yet it is still to eventuate. Could someone please give me their expectation and reasoning behind it for the next 6 months (in terms of the Dow Jones, All Ords and markets in general)


----------



## julius (14 February 2008)

them USA economies is broken


----------



## prawn_86 (14 February 2008)

There are plenty of threads on this already.

I suggest you use the search functions to find them.

Threads such as "Imminent and Severe market correction" or even the ASX and XOA and DOW analysis threads would be good places to start.

This thread has now been locked to avoid duplication. 

thanks

Prawn


----------

